# Dad drew a Antelope tag!



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Wooooooohooooooooo....his first tag hes drawn, we started hunting 5 years ago, well hed been a dove hunter since he was young but never anything like big game. i drew my first antelope 2 years ago and got a beauty, im just so glad he drew this year because a dad like him deserves it in so many ways. cant wait for the trip. anyway just wanted to let yall know.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Where did you draw a tag for?


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

unit 051 in central northern nevada


----------



## 4daHunt (Jul 9, 2009)

051...Paradise Valley. When you get the oppurtunity to go and scout, and forgive me you did'nt say whether or not you have hunted this area before, try out in the Flat Creek Ranch area on the west side of the Santa Rosas. I have seen goats in there before, not large heards but pockets at least. A few shooters, low 70's. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

4daHunt said:


> 051...Paradise Valley. When you get the oppurtunity to go and scout, and forgive me you did'nt say whether or not you have hunted this area before, try out in the Flat Creek Ranch area on the west side of the Santa Rosas. I have seen goats in there before, not large heards but pockets at least. A few shooters, low 70's. Good Luck!!!!


  haha this is funny. thats basically where we hunt. paradise valley is our main place. i got mine in paradise vlly between greeley crossing and owyhee camp...just west of the santa rosas. great area. last weekend on the opener we saw about 10 shootable bucks. but no sucess. were heading back tomorrow morn early. were gonna get a speed goat. and hey if ur ever in the area and want to know about the greates rainbow fishing of your life let me know. ill let u in on the spot haha but im not putting it up on the internet haha its tooooo good.


----------

